# Alex Skolnick Signature Guitar!



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alex Sklonick and his new signature guitar and interview.



Here is what the guitar sounds like live from the TSO 2008.




Same song different song qualities. Enjoy!


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 24, 2009)

13-56


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> 13-56


I know. I'm going to give those a try on my les paul though.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alex Skolnick aka best guitarist to come out of Thrash


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Alex Skolnick aka best guitarist to come out of Thrash


Do you really think that or Kirk Hammet? Personally I like skolnick better.


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 24, 2009)

I won't deny that Kirk influence me so much when i was starting out. But judging from the new Testament material compared to Metallica's, Alex kicks more ass than Kirk.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope it's a reasonable price, I've been looking for an excuse to grab a Heritage. No idea how he sounds so good through a goddamn Mode 4 either. Also, Skol needs to cut his hair or wash it or something, he looks like a bum



-K4G- said:


> 13-56



Yeah, he uses the same gauges as on his jazz guitars so he can switch between the two without having to readjust to thicker/thinner strings.

EDIT: of course he does, he says so right in the video


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2009)

I imagine using 13's in E is tighter than a nun, but with low action he might not even notice


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 24, 2009)

its not so bad. but then i started out on bass. so when i got into guitar i put on super heavy strings. like the fucking c-rockers .14s rediculously heavy. when i played on my friends .9 gauge it was like silly string.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm gauging it by the 11's I've used in Eb (EB Beefy's) and they were pretty intense to use. Although overall, they did sound/feel awesome once I broke em in.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 24, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> I won't deny that Kirk influence me so much when i was starting out. But judging from the new Testament material compared to Metallica's, Alex kicks more ass than Kirk.



Just listen to his lead playing on The New Order and Practice what you preach. Blows Kirk right out of the water!

Btw, I use 12 - 52 in E and it's really comfortable. I imagine 13 - 56 in Eb must feel pretty close!


----------



## MTech (Jul 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> No idea how he sounds so good through a goddamn Mode 4 either.


Keep in mind with TSO he uses a POD PRO XT direct.


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 24, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Just listen to his lead playing on The New Order and Practice what you preach. Blows Kirk right out of the water!



 Absolutely.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Do you really think that or Kirk Hammet? Personally I like skolnick better.



Yes.

Alex was always the more interesting guitar player for me and I'm suprised it took this long to get a .sig guitar. Heck, I remember learning Practice what you Preach and Souls of Black - its all absolutely fantastic even if I wasn't a massive fan of his tone.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Do you really think that or Kirk Hammet? Personally I like skolnick better.



Kirk has nothing on Alex. Alex is technically and especially musically years beyond what Kirk could ever hope to be.
Not hating on Kirk, but this is simple fact.


----------



## Harry (Jul 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

MTech said:


> Keep in mind with TSO he uses a POD PRO XT direct.


He doesn't use the Tube Screamer with them.



drmosh said:


> Kirk has nothing on Alex. Alex is technically and especially musically years beyond what Kirk could ever hope to be.
> Not hating on Kirk, but this is simple fact.


I'm so glad no one said Kirk was better than Skolnick. You know what is sad. I've been tso three times and each time I met skolnick I thought he was nothing compared to Chris Caffery. But know I feel dumber than ever.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 24, 2009)

13's on a les paul scale in Eb is basically the same as 12 gauge strings in standard on a standard scale.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Do you really think that or Kirk Hammet? Personally I like skolnick better.



Skolnick's jazz, and espescially his jazz fusion work with Michael Manring was far more interesting than his thrash metal imo.


----------



## SirToastalot (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, took Heritage a while (or any guitar company actually) to give the guy a signature model!
There's no questioning whether he's better than Kirk. It's fairly obvious who the superior guitarist is, but we live in a very subjective world...






Looks quite nice if it is the model in question. 
Not a fan of the Heritage headstock but the rest of the guitar is lovely.

That reminds me, off to see Testament in a couple of hours! Should be good.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

Skolnick's sick Practice what you Preach solo!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice looking guitar.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've always loved Alex's playing. and his guitar is very nice, not a big fan of singlecuts but thats not bad. And yeah Alex is light years beyond Kirk.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Skolnick's sick Practice what you Preach solo!!



Damn, that mode4 really does sound good right there and his playing is better than ever.

*goes to dig out old Testament records*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 24, 2009)

I've played a Mode 4 before and was actually very impressed by it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 24, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I've played a Mode 4 before and was actually very impressed by it.



You're probably the only one, other than Alex himself


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> You're probably the only one, other than Alex himself



Don't forget, Lee has one in the Fortress of LOLitude as well...only because of Alex as well


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

Me and my dad played a Mode 4 with a Tube Screamer and a Les Paul it is very metal! My dad returned his Valveking Head and Brought that home. Thank the Lord it is awesome!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2009)

So, some pics of your New Amp Day would be in order right? 

Those heads are going for £650 over here......I presume there's a reason behind that monumentally low price......^^


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> So, some pics of your New Amp Day would be in order right?
> 
> Those heads are going for £650 over here......I presume there's a reason behind that monumentally low price......^^


It's my dad head. i'll be happy to put pics of it up. Maybe I can make a metal sound clip with it then put it on myspace.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, go for it dude. Always wondered what they look like in more natural light and as I haven't played one personally I'm intruiged by the comments people have made about its tone.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Yeah, go for it dude. Always wondered what they look like in more natural light and as I haven't played one personally I'm intruiged by the comments people have made about its tone.


I'll try to do what i can. If I forget please remind me. Hey I know that testament wrote songs about the occult and stuff. But there not satanists are they. There not like worshiping satan but talking about the occult? Is that true?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alex is the shit. One of the best things to come out of the Thrash era.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Hey I know that testament wrote songs about the occult and stuff. But there not satanists are they. There not like worshiping satan but talking about the occult? Is that true?



Back in the 80's it was all the rage to make songs about occult stuff. 

It's a fashion thing. Don't take those things too seriously.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'll try to do what i can. If I forget please remind me. Hey I know that testament wrote songs about the occult and stuff. But there not satanists are they. There not like worshiping satan but talking about the occult? Is that true?



Dude, "Satanism" isn't even about worshipping Satan for many people, check out the current thread in the Lounge and educate yourself before worrying that the band which inspired your Father and yourself to get a Mode4 head are Servants of the Adversary  

Fwiw they stopped that style of writing almost entirely after The Legacy and moved onto the "Big Thing" of the time which was socio-economic commentary.


----------



## powergroover (Jul 25, 2009)

i thought this was his signature. . . . . .


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Dude, "Satanism" isn't even about worshipping Satan for many people, check out the current thread in the Lounge and educate yourself before worrying that the band which inspired your Father and yourself to get a Mode4 head are Servants of the Adversary
> 
> Fwiw they stopped that style of writing almost entirely after The Legacy and moved onto the "Big Thing" of the time which was socio-economic commentary.


Well i'm sorry about the misconception. What are the Servants of Adversary. 
My Father don't listens to this band. I do. I was curious about what they wrote.



hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Back in the 80's it was all the rage to make songs about occult stuff.
> 
> It's a fashion thing. Don't take those things too seriously.


Just Curious about the whole stuff. Just stuff from what I've read online.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Me and my dad played a Mode 4 with a Tube Screamer and a Les Paul it is very metal! My dad returned his Valveking Head and Brought that home. Thank the Lord it is awesome!!!!




Is your surname Flanders?



Xiphos68 said:


> I'll try to do what i can. If I forget please remind me. Hey I know that testament wrote songs about the occult and stuff. But there not satanists are they. There not like worshiping satan but talking about the occult? Is that true?




wow!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Is your surname Flanders?
> 
> No why?
> 
> ...



Just some stuff I read from wikipedia. So I decided to ask?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'll try to do what i can. If I forget please remind me. Hey I know that testament wrote songs about the occult and stuff. But there not satanists are they. There not like worshiping satan but talking about the occult? Is that true?





No, even when they do use vaguely Satanic themes (and even that's comparatively rare) it's in a fairly tongue-in-cheek horror film style rather than a serious occult thing, same as early Megadeth. I don't think any of them have ever expressed any strong religious beliefs one way or the other. 

Oh, and regarding the 540p, Alex was the most high-profile guy to play it, but it was never actually an official signature model for him.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> No, even when they do use vaguely Satanic themes (and even that's comparatively rare) it's in a fairly tongue-in-cheek horror film style rather than a serious occult thing, same as early Megadeth. I don't think any of them have ever expressed any strong religious beliefs one way or the other.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the 540p, Alex was the most high-profile guy to play it, but it was never actually an official signature model for him.


appreciate the info.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 25, 2009)

He was playing that one last night...!

Mode 4? Weird.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 25, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> You're probably the only one, other than Alex himself



I played a Jem555 through one with no extra pedals a few years ago when they first came out, and I thought it sounded awesome. It was designed for tight low end, but with an EQ and a boost pedal you could very easily get a great solo tone out of it. It would be a fantastic amp for 7 string riffing and Morbid Angel-type stuff.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2009)

I really am intruiged now, something slightly different, cheap(er) and versatile ticks all the boxes (quality is I hope a given, as it's Marshal).


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw Alex with Testament, must be 2 years ago now at a local high school auditorium. was weird seeing an act from my teen years selling out stadiums now playing this high school in west nowhere Massachusetts. was wild, last time i saw him it was with slayer and couldn't get close enough to see them well, this time i was right up front! lol

I kept thinking, what guitar is he using, other then the headstock it looked like a les paul clone to me. they sounded good i guess, but it was so loud it was really hard to tell how his sound.

when i was a teenager, he was the epitome of what i wanted to be as a musician. i wanted that 540P like it was nobody's business (although aside from ibanez catalogs, i didn't actually see him playing it much).


----------



## SGB (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been a HUGE Skolnick fan for years! Broke my heart when he left Testament! Thrilled that he's back and "The Formation of Damnation" is a great album!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 31, 2009)

SGB said:


> I've been a HUGE Skolnick fan for years! Broke my heart when he left Testament! Thrilled that he's back and "The Formation of Damnation" is a great album!


----------



## budda (Aug 31, 2009)

the pic i've seen on the first page looks hawt


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 23, 2010)

So here is the final product. I don't like it as much as his Orange one but it's still cool.
Specs


*Neck* : One piece mahogany neck. Bound and inlaid &#8216;The Heritage&#8217; head stock, with Alex Skolnick signature.

*Fingerboard* : 24 1/4&#8221; scale, 22 fret bound trapezoid inlaid rosewood board with &#8216;S&#8217; inlay in the 12th fret.

*Body* : Solid mahogany body, cream bound carved Ultra curly maple top _available as a light weight model at no charge_.

*Body Size* :

Rim Thickness - 2&#8221;
Body Width - 13&#8221;
Body Length - 17 1/4&#8221;

*Electronics* : Seymour Duncan &#8217;59 neck pickup, Seymour Duncan JB Jazz Bridge pickup.

*Color Shown* : Old Style Sunburst


----------



## noodleplugerine (Feb 25, 2010)

Testament are imo THE best thrash band, and Skolnick THE best thrash guitarist.

Seen them twice in the last 2 years with the full lineup - And my god do they kick royal ass live. 

They did a one off gig in London where they played The New Order and The Legacy all the way through, back to back, and finished off with some formation of damnation stuff. Absolutely intense gig - And I'm not even really a thrash guy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

noodleplugerine said:


> Testament are imo THE best thrash band, and Skolnick THE best thrash guitarist.
> 
> Seen them twice in the last 2 years with the full lineup - And my god do they kick royal ass live.
> 
> They did a one off gig in London where they played The New Order and The Legacy all the way through, back to back, and finished off with some formation of damnation stuff. Absolutely intense gig - And I'm not even really a thrash guy.


That's pretty cool dude!


----------

